# *** The Ferret Thread ***



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Ferret Thread*

_Please post here your storys, pictures and why you got into ferrets._
_They are miss understood animals and it would be nice for ferret owners and newbiees to understand them and learn more about them before getting one._
_i dont own one as im not ready but some people are and looking for experince owners please post what u think and how to keep them entertain and stuff _


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Please post your links 
list of resuces,,,


also it would be nice for somepeople too know what would u pick male or female that get asked alot?

pictures of your ferrets, walking them on leash?

come'on ferret lovers get posting tell us your storys.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

great idea for i thread! as the name suggests i am a fan of the fuzzys lol. il get the camera out tomorrow and do a photo shoot with my lot :2thumb: not that i need any encouragement.......:lol2:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh I guess I could post a few if u twisted me arm LOL 
I have 15 ferrets of my own 
Living in 3 groups and 1 single girlie living on her own. 
I also run Sittingbourne ferret rescue in Kent.

I simply adore ferrets - I fell into ferret keeping my accident many years ago.
Was involved in volunteering for dog rescue and a ferret was found by someone from the dog rescue and she asked if we could hold him for the weekend.
Needless to say he never left and its all gone from there. 

All our ferrets are neutered and microchipped and all rescues get the same treatment before rehoming. 
I cant say which to get of jill and hob as it really do depend on the ferret in question but im very pro neutering and dont breed as think there is more then enough ferrets in rescue already.

Now to some pics :

First kits of 2010 :?













































Theo who came into our agressive rehabilitation part of the rescue









Lilla who came from Robstaine on here 









Mad Archie 









Benji









Daisy









Cookie









Monkey - another aggressive rehabilitation case ( by far the most aggressive we have ever had but lovely now )









Better stop there LOL


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember my first experience with a ferret I got bit and bit good lol. I was running my hands up and down the wire on the front of its cage and it bit me through the wire. It was a good bite a proper latch on like they get a rabbit I was only a kid maybe 8 at the oldest. Other than that though Ive only ever had the smaller nips. I dont currently keep any although im in love with one of the hob kits my gfs dad has got. I would snap him up if I had a garden 

Im not sure if this is liked on here but we do work the ferrets as we work for a few gamekeepers clearing rabbits all are looked after very well though by my gfs dad and younger brother (16) who is about to embark on a land management course. The hobs are obviously no good to them so they always sell them on, they do have some but dont need anymore if that makes sense.

Ive heard before that you can have them as house pets and have the scents removed? I personally dont like the sound of this and dont think id ever do it but can anyone shed any light on this, what does it mean for the ferret etc? I know they identify by the smells so is it not a harsh thing to do?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

its illegal in the uk to remove the scent glands.
castration and spaying will remove most of the smell and allow them to live happily together.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

my love of ferret started with buttons i went to the pet shop to get rat food and over heard they had ferret kits so i went and had a look and all the kits where tiny but the shop owner open the top hucth where buttons was all by him self and he kept leaping out at me!!!!! and my mum said that ferret wants to come home with you so thats how i become a ferret owner!!! we now have 9 and we walk most of them buttons love to walk he loves to dig swim in the little river on the walk and try to go fishing is very funny to see!!!!


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive been researching ferrets and this thread just pops up! what luck eh!?

Are ferrets good pets? I mean do they bond with their owner? And what is the best to food for them? Also what is the recomended cage for a pair (or one that has to be kept on its own?) :2thumb: And i love the smell of ferrets (after holding one in my local petshop!) but i didnt smell the cage itself. Do ferrets actually smell like people say? Or is it just a bit of a lie? If so what do they smell like? (i would like to keep them inside because of the risk of them being stolen or eaten by a fox! lol)

Sorry for the question overload but ferrets are so cute! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

When ferrets come into season ( feb-oct often ) they do pong badly ( and get hormonal and aggressive sometimes )
Neutering stops that - so you would need to neuter them - I cant really imagine keeping entire ones inside ( they often also fight if entire - mainly the hobs ) 
Maybe the one u held in shop was a baby as they dont smell - yet.
They should not really be kept by themself as like rats they are very social animals - you might find the odd one in a rescue who cant live with others but majority need company ( especially kits )

They do make fab pets , very much like a permanent kitten but not for the house proud as they will steal anything laying around and knock your ornaments over and dig in your pot plants and carpet.
Also they are not pets who can just be left in a cage , they need to come out for several hrs daily to run around the house.

Suitable cage for a couple of ferrets is along the lines of 
Explorer cage 
Furet tower
Tommy 102 T3 
and similar sized cages.

Mine eat a mix of dried ferret food which is available 24/7 and every evening them have raw meat ( chicken wings , beef mince , chicks , mice , chicken livers , steak , rabbit , pheasant , turkey and whatever we can get hold of )


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you!:2thumb:

Well the boys i held were neutered and they were adult (so i dont think smell is a problem!) I was going to get a couple of neutered rescues anyway as i want to give them a second chance. 

Also thank you for the cage ideas! It doesnt really specify on most websites on how large a cage should be really!

So basically all i have to do is find my babies! (which may take a while:lol2 

Btw the ferrets above are beautiful!! :flrt:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

ours live outside but our spare room have been converted into a ferret play with ropes balls things for them to dig in and it looks a bomb has hit after they had they play lol we feed our dry 24 hours a day they get chick deer g pigs moorhen rabbit heart liver pheaset and the they get bones as well from the bucthers as our bucthers does a big bag of bones for 20p i would not be with out my babies now and buttons he was my first ferret has bond to me strongely if my husband picks him up he bites his ears!!! but he loves me and my mum he lays in our arms and go to sleep and we can carry him about like that!!! i shall post photos of some of my babies


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I got into ferrets whan i was about 12. My gdad used to go to the poultry auctions and i went to as at the time i used to have rabbits and guineapigs. Everytime i went i kept looking at the ferrets and every month i kept pestering my gdad for some in the end he gave in and started building me a hutch and the same day in the paper was an ad baby ferrets free to good home so we went and their was a court with about 13 baby ferrets in every colour u could think of i picked 3 jills and that was it been keeping them ever since. I normally take mine to shows and they allways do well. Once you own ferrets and people start to know people will bring you stray ferrets and a lot of people give me meat such pigion and rabbit. I think their fantastic little animals better than a cat or dog.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

why do alot of people say get adult how hard is it to learn a ferret that nipping isnt good.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> its illegal in the uk to remove the scent glands.
> castration and spaying will remove most of the smell and allow them to live happily together.


thanks as I said I dont agree with it but didnt realise it was illegal


----------



## bbigerljodie (Mar 27, 2009)

hi i have a male and female ferret just wondered 
can i keep two jills together when one is pregnent? she looks lonely or will it be a bad idea ? :whistling2:

thankyou


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Id keep the pregnant one away seprate 2 weeks before her due date


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

I began keeping ferrets many years ago (probably 15 to 20 years ago) The first two I got were Jills and as with most things when you're on the lookout, I couldn't find any anywhere! I saw an ad for baby ferets and phoned immediately. When I arrived at the house a couple of young lads greeted me and went outside to get the "babies". When they returned with a wooden box, one of them started pullng on motorcycle gauntlets!! Alarm bells were ringing and I'm thinking 'this aint looking good'!!
Even with said gauntlets on, the lad was as nervous as hell and barely dare pick the ferrets up, which by the way were almost full grown and appeared to be extremely hungry. I was in two minds but as I'd had so much trouble sourcing them and me being the eternal optimist I decided to take two Jills. For the next month or so my hands and arms looked as though I'd been hand feeding tiger sharks!!! It wasn't a case of getting the odd nip, every tme I opened the hutch they attacked me with much gusto!! It wasn't anything other that the fact that they had been competing for food and not getting quite enough so anything warm and flesh-like was food including me ...... actually... especially me. One of my work collegues on seeing my many, many wounds from finger tips to elbows said-"what the hell have you been doing?" I proudly exclaimed "I've got ferrets!!" I got a look somewhere between pity and concern for my sanity! I eventually semi-tamed these ferrets and bred from them and have handled all I've had since them before their eyes open and have had no such problems.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> I began keeping ferrets many years ago (probably 15 to 20 years ago) The first two I got were Jills and as with most things when you're on the lookout, I couldn't find any anywhere! I saw an ad for baby ferets and phoned immediately. When I arrived at the house a couple of young lads greeted me and went outside to get the "babies". When they returned with a wooden box, one of them started pullng on motorcycle gauntlets!! Alarm bells were ringing and I'm thinking 'this aint looking good'!!
> Even with said gauntlets on, the lad was as nervous as hell and barely dare pick the ferrets up, which by the way were almost full grown and appeared to be extremely hungry. I was in two minds but as I'd had so much trouble sourcing them and me being the eternal optimist I decided to take two Jills. For the next month or so my hands and arms looked as though I'd been hand feeding tiger sharks!!! It wasn't a case of getting the odd nip, every tme I opened the hutch they attacked me with much gusto!! It wasn't anything other that the fact that they had been competing for food and not getting quite enough so anything warm and flesh-like was food including me ...... actually... especially me. One of my work collegues on seeing my many, many wounds from finger tips to elbows said-"what the hell have you been doing?" I proudly exclaimed "I've got ferrets!!" I got a look somewhere between pity and concern for my sanity! I eventually semi-tamed these ferrets and bred from them and have handled all I've had since them before their eyes open and have had no such problems.


The problem is people are scared by them. All the young my gfs dad have get handled. On a daily basis theres a load of ferrets running around and they barely nip. Its like anything they tame down easily. There kept in the garden in a shed and run inside a larger chicken run, At the thime it used to house ducks as well and one day one of the ferrets got out. It was found in the coup cuddled up with the chickens! It hadnt attacked any of them im unsure if it was used to them and didnt see them as food or its just because there well fed and not hungry


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

I currently have 5 fuzzies, they are all a year old: Oscar and Cecil are sandy brothers bought at 8 weeks old, I thought they would be the limit of my ferret collection but then I heard of a friend who had a little boy of similar age who she was no longer able to look after so I took him in! His name is Zipper, a little tiny polecat boy and he's lovely. After that I brought home a tiny little angora girl called Buttons who is my little princess, she's white with a silver stripe - was incredibly evil to start with but after her jill jab has turned into the cuddliest one of all! Most recently I have added a little eu polecat jill to my collection called Pebbles...she settled in very well but has started to become a bit dominant over the others recently so I will be getting her spayed as her jill jab hasn't been as 'settling' as it was for Buttons.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

have a look-see at my pictures in the pics section  aww my babiessss

i have lots of ferrets..
males and females and babies..  i LOVE fuzzys they are so much fun.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was thinking this last night, basicly people say get adult ferret as your 1st time but alot of people say they only nip and u have to learn them and show them the world like they mother would, but there is also saying if u got time and more than one adult in your family a kit may be best for the family and if u got time coz they need more play most the time but some adult ferrets can be nippy and stuff but why is it people say adult as 1st?

and dont say coz they nippy and need training if u can do this what is the other down side? thanks


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

generally people will reccommend an older ferret because of the nipping, although usually the breeder should have this well underway if you buy a kit.. but adults are slightly less challenging than a kit as if a kit is let to get away with the odd nip it will keep doing it, just like a puppy who isnt trained early enough. 

there are also things like litter training which for a firt time person may be hard whereas getting an adult who is already trained may be the easier choice. oh and smell, by time ferrets ae adult they would generally have been neutered so you wont have the smell problem or the behavioural problems some ferrets can get as they hid teenagedom! although neutering has done nothing in this case with one of my males

another thing is also commitment time, for a person who hasnt had any ferrets before they may get a kit and find them quite challenging, and with a kit you generally have the comitment to the animal alot longer than with an adult ferret.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

okay thanks. sooo the good chance is if the parents are friendly and the kits been handled alot they tend to be okay but still need to be trained.

im still dreaming lol and researching


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

there loads of kits about now anyone got any new family members and wanna post pictures?


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

I should have some babies in about 3 weeks i'll get some pics up then!


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Pick up our little guy in the next 2 weeks


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

hi everyone 

i grew up with ferrets and cant wait to get 2 or 3 !!!

i still miss my ferret who was my best friend when i was a teen.. iv never had another best friend like it and i hope now my children are a little bit older nows the time to get back in to keeping these lovely animals 
cage is ready bits and bobs are on order now i just need to find my new friends 
i was really thinking of getting kits but its been a good ten years since i looked after a ferret myself do you think an adult might be better to restart tho i do have 20 years of growing up with them and looking after them


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally I think it's up to you and your confidence in training etc.

I kept ferrets for 5 years. I haven't had any for 4 years now but we're picking up a kit not this Friday but next. Going to see them tomorrow so will try and get pics


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Kits really should be kept in pairs.
Not really fair to keep one on its own as they are so social.


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

We've always kept single kits and they've been more than fine. I'm in the house pretty much 24/7 and they always have free roam of at least one room with literally hundreds of toys. I'm confident he'll be more than fine.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

But you are not a ferret and u never will be.
He will still be alone for a part of the day/night
No one to snuggle with , no one to play with. 
No responsible breeder or rescue would home a kit to live on its own. 
Ferrets ( like rats ) are social animals and benefit from friends of their own kind.
Thankfully most places these days would never rehome one on its own ( unless they had an older ferret who dont like others/scared if others - normally the ones bought as kits on their own )
A good forum for advice is FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i must say i really do agree with shadowz. kits bought alone can be prone to freaking out alot more (meaning more smells!! that horrid fear smell bleh!) 
our babies generally only go in pairs. and only certain cases will they go singally (if the person has another one or 2, if they are young enough to still play with the baby. 

i have lots of new pictures of my oldest litter.. will just upload to photobucket then will stick them on here  got some already in the picture section.. xx


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

im going to look at some polecat Jills tonight! cant wait! :2thumb:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> im going to look at some polecat Jills tonight! cant wait! :2thumb:



woo!! hope all goes well and they get a lovely new home  xx


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

I know, i met a gorgeous boy today at the local garden centre, but didnt want to pay extortionate prices! £70 he was, ide buy an angora if it was one loL! but he was a silver, but had so much fun! he was great, Saw some one local was selling so i got in touch, and im going round with my sister soon. I cant wait, being im home all day and night, i have so much time on my hands its going to be an awsome challenge!  little different to rats thats for sure :2thumb:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

ferret in a ball..









babies had their first run out of their cage today.. 5weeks old yesterday.

























































































































...

8 girls, 1 boy. gorgeous babies. little nippers at the moment though.. have hundreds more pictures if people wish to see lol


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Well i got them! two gorgeous girls, They look exacly the same so will take a picture of one later, Polecats.

Little bit nippy, the breeder said tape their nose? But what is the best way to stop them nipping? quite playful though! but very nervous! obviously new smells bless.

also tips on house training will be amazing!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

well tapping their nose ect will only make them worse and will make them fear you.
I assume they are kits ?
As you said they are nervous so tapping them will only make them nervous of u as well.
Lots of patience , TLC and love 
I would let them settle in for the next week before u do to much training.
And remember a hungry kit is a nippy kit so if they are very nippy handle them when their bellies are full LOL 
Cant wait to see pics.

And gorgeous pics of kits further up - love the bar biting pic LOL


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

lol yes agree with the hungry kits being nippy kits!! 

ours have gotten into the routine where when the top of the cage is open it means food time!! so whenever the cage is opened they expect anything which comes in to be food.. so i suggested getting them all out under the top half of a indoor rabbit cage to get them used to hands being different from food, plus all the people walking past our house it helps with the PR  i love sleepy docile ferret babies. when their bellies are full and they are falling asleep.  cute.


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

Louie and Emma (Ems the albino who saddly passed away a couple of months ago)









a fat little Louie who still had his winter fat in that pic




























Louie's roughly 4, and has two dodgy legs that were broken and never seen to so mended badly, he is also deaf and very very daft!

he's my little baby whom I spoil very much, he dooks for england normaly and loves cuddles, he also fairly small but makes up for that in attitude lol!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

well me and my sister decided to split the girls up as my sister fell in love with one of them.... how ever i will be purchasing her a friend very soon :2thumb: (looking for a silver) hob

But this is milly, the one i have (she is very shy at first but really shes a right lil nipper!) i decided seeing as the rats keep escaping, they are now evicted from this cage! she has yet to work out how to climb and i have also just found out she is WAY to young really to be homed! stupid people......i have made them aware of this as soon as i found out! i wasnt to sure as to how old they were to be homed by so its as much my fault as it is theirs who sold her to me! i know better now  so for this reason, no hard food for a while as she obviously isnt fully weaned :bash: she is five weeks old:bash:

shes got a belly full of mince in these pictures! lol 

























And a full body of which i took yesterday!.. also her adorable face


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

aww i couldnt imagine my 5week old babies going to a new home!! they there so little and still so very scared of big things!! aww  poor baby. our babies at the mo get some rice pudding in the morn and evening and twice between they will have a mince meal  they still depend so much on their mummy to teach them! my babies started drinking from the bottle today  (they also have a shallow bowl which they can drink from butn also wade through!)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

shes tiny! ive taught her how to drink from a bottle, she didnt seem to know how! im discussed by the guy who has sold her to me! her sister is alot more out going than she is, as her sister is running around my sisters house like a nutcase chasing all their feet! shes quite funny :lol2: he said he had split mum from them about a week ago! :gasp: so in my mind, now im being told more and more by ferrity people, he forced them to wean . going to get a kitty litter box for that as she quite likes water! as had to give her bottom a good wash as there was poop all over her tail! and bum.


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

5 weeks is maybe a little early to be sold but generally they're all but weaned by then. All the litters ive produced the babies are normally eating solids around the 4 week mark usually before the eyes are fully open! I normally remove the gill around 5-6 weeks, the babies eyes are fully open and they're eating me out of house and home!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

but its not just about weaning
its about learning from mum and siblings.
5-6 weeks old is just way to early


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

well waiting on an email so she may not be alone for very long as have located a male of similar age, but isnt ready to leave untill the 1st july so near two weeks away! i dont want her to be alone, even more so now i know her being too young! she needs to be socialized! and be a ferret


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

possible i have her a friend! he is absolutely gorgeous, just waiting back from the owner to know for sure


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

he look very very young ( 4-5ish weeks old ) 
I do agree she need a friend as soon as possible due to her young age.
fingers crossed u find one


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> but its not just about weaning
> its about learning from mum and siblings.
> 5-6 weeks old is just way to early


 Agreed but there is only so many things a mum can teach in a hutch/stroke ferret run. Wheres the food, how do i drink from this bottle thing?! I would hazard a guess that in 6-7 weeks a ferret has learnt everything it can in its present enviroment. Black footed babies are only with mother for 6 months ish and for 2 of them they're completely blind in a burrow! I do agree though that by the looks of it the OP was sold a kit to young looking at the pics.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Its not about learning where food is ect. 
Its about learning social skills
Its about learning how rough one can play 
Its about learning bite inhibition 
Those first weeks are so important in learning how to deal with the scary big world.

kittens , kits and puppies removed to early from mum/sibling often lack in social skills and often lack in bite inhibition and are often crazy at mouthing in new homes.


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Well we went to see them yesterday. My boyfriend had never seen a ferret in real life. He just fell in love with them and demanded that we get two  There are poleys and albinos. We both prefer poleys so we're going to see if there are two that you can tell the difference from instantly looking at them. If not, it'll be a poley and albino.

Get to pick them up a week on Monday  We've got their cage and everything yesterday.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

she is: said:


> Well we went to see them yesterday. My boyfriend had never seen a ferret in real life. He just fell in love with them and demanded that we get two  There are poleys and albinos. We both prefer poleys so we're going to see if there are two that you can tell the difference from instantly looking at them. If not, it'll be a poley and albino.
> 
> Get to pick them up a week on Monday  We've got their cage and everything yesterday.


Well done guys - really pleased for you.
Even if you cant tell them apart to start with Im sure soon your will be able to.
One thing I sometimes have to do when we get some identical ones in is snip the very end of tail fur off ( so one has pointy tail fur at the end and the other have blunt ) 
Look forward to seeing some pics of them soon


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> Well done guys - really pleased for you.
> Even if you cant tell them apart to start with Im sure soon your will be able to.
> One thing I sometimes have to do when we get some identical ones in is snip the very end of tail fur off ( so one has pointy tail fur at the end and the other have blunt )
> Look forward to seeing some pics of them soon


 ahhhh thats a very good idea : victory:


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, that is a good idea. I know you'd eventually be able to tell them apart; they have such different personalities the just get better and better as they age.

I'd forgotten how much I LOVE the smell of ferret kits. I think it's one of my favourites 

We held a few of them and one of the little guys I was holding, he was the first to pop his head out of the cage and he clambering all over me, eager to check out who this new person was and mouthing away at my fingers. The one my boyfriend was handling was really quite timid. After a minute or so, the poor wee thing started seriously crying to go back.

I knew I missed having ferrets as pets but I forgot just how much until I saw them there. Their dad is an absolutely beautiful boy and their mum is just tiny! We took the camera to get some pictures but were just too busy cooing over them all :3


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

she is: said:


> Yeah, that is a good idea. I know you'd eventually be able to tell them apart; they have such different personalities the just get better and better as they age.
> 
> I'd forgotten how much I LOVE the smell of ferret kits. I think it's one of my favourites
> 
> ...


 awwww crying to go back in shes gonna be a litle baby then :no1:


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> Its not about learning where food is ect.
> Its about learning social skills
> Its about learning how rough one can play
> Its about learning bite inhibition
> ...


 Totally agree, all I was trying to say (not very well!) is that once a ferret is up and about, eyes open, drinking from bottle and feeding the mother plays little part other than disciplining when a kit trys to suckle. I would say at this stage kits learn more from each other than the mum. I'm sure you've had gills in that are emaciated and in a poor state after being left with a litter of kits for to long (10 weeks plus). Talking of which I imagine its your busiest time of year now with it being breeding season?!


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Plans have changed. We're going to pick the kits up on Sunday morning instead. 6 days! Oh, I'm SO excited. What do you lot keep your kits in?
We have this for while they're kits:









They're going to have free roam in the bedroom however.
Once they've outgrown this, we've already started saving up for this:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I assume the hutch is going inside ?
Its fine while they are kits - nothing to try to climb and nothing to fall off.
When they get a bit older the explorer is a lovely indoor cage. 
I dont have any of mine in cages they all live free range in large sheds but I know the Explorer is very popular ( along with Tommy T3 and Furet Tower ):2thumb:


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

she is: said:


> Yeah, that is a good idea. I know you'd eventually be able to tell them apart; they have such different personalities the just get better and better as they age.
> 
> I'd forgotten how much I LOVE the smell of ferret kits. I think it's one of my favourites
> 
> ...


 
i got my boys on sat and i was just the same i didnt relise just how much id missed them till i to cuddle them 
iv got my boys in my lounge in a reaqlly big dog crate for now and a big 3 lvl cage on order for when thay bigger


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Hi new to the thread but I have a 'season' question.*

Hi,

Not been on this thread as yet but here I am now.

I have 7 ferts, 5 jills and 2 hobs, all named after indain sioux tribes.

Anyway I'll intro them properly later but I have a question, for all the ferret 'nuts', that I have never come across before in the years I've owned ferrets.

One of my jills, Cheyenne from Fisherking, has had a litter of four 6 days premature. Sadly she lost all but one by day 7 but this little girl is doing fine now at 3 weeks old.
Cheyenne has come back in season already. I've never had this happen before and I'm worried she will become anaemic if I dont' do 'somthing' about it. I'm presuming I can't get her the jill jab, I dont' like it anyway, as she is lactating and feeding the kitt.
Obviously can't spey at this stage and back in season anyway.
Would prefer not to remate as I don't agree with it but will if I have to as she only has the one kitt.
Cheyenne is, apparently, from angora breeding and I wonder if this may have had some effect on her seasons?

What would other ferret owners/breeders do with Cheyenne?

I am intending to get one of the boys vasectomised this year, and two fo the girls speyed, so will only be breeding the 'odd' litter as and when I know I want to keep kitts.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Personally I would leave her for the time being - she wont become aneamic in the space of a few weeks.
I would leave her until the kit is weaned - try to wean her as soon as you feel its safe to do so.
Im not a big fan of the jill jab myself but you should be able to use it when she is weaned so in what 4ish weeks - she will be fine left in season for those weeks as long as kept clean down there. 
Aneamia is something that set in if left for months so a few weeks will be fine and I think thats the safest option for the kit.
I dont know if you plan to breed her next year but if not you might want to concider the implant for her instead which leave her infertile for 18 months and dont have the same side effect as the jill jab.
Or if you want to spay its either v-hob or jill jab when kit is weaned.

Sorry you lost most of the kits - thats so sad.
Im glad she still has one thou


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this thread. I used to have a ferret called Rodney, he was great fun and lived with my friends' ferrets. 

I miss him


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Personally I would leave her for the time being - she wont become aneamic in the space of a few weeks.
> I would leave her until the kit is weaned - try to wean her as soon as you feel its safe to do so.
> Im not a big fan of the jill jab myself but you should be able to use it when she is weaned so in what 4ish weeks - she will be fine left in season for those weeks as long as kept clean down there.
> Aneamia is something that set in if left for months so a few weeks will be fine and I think thats the safest option for the kit.
> ...


I hate the jill jab but I think I'm a bit out of date with it to be honest, they probably use a different one now, it used to cause a lot of problems with jills a few years ago I found.
I'd not even heard of the implant! 
I am having one of the hobs vasectomised but I'd like to use him on my little sandy girl first.
I am undecided as to whether I would like to rebreed Cheyenne next year, due to giving birth prematurely this time, I'm waiting to see how this kitt turns out.
I know I am speying at least 2 of the girls, thankfully my boys have managed to take two of them out of season without getting them pregnant, the other two had a singleton and a litter of 6 respectively so between the three I only have 8 kitts and I have 11 reservations so no problem getting them homes.

It's deciding who to spey and who I'd like to keep entire!


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Our boys are arriving in 5 days  Now to think of names!

We already have one but can't think of another so if anyone has any male, cutesy names that sounds good with Bear, throw them my way!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

she is: said:


> Our boys are arriving in 5 days  Now to think of names!
> 
> We already have one but can't think of another so if anyone has any male, cutesy names that sounds good with Bear, throw them my way!


 
When I had this problem choosing names for my babies early last year I decided on a 'theme', I knew the first would not be the last, I now have 7 with Sioux tribe names so if I do have any more they will also have indian tribe names.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i always go by how they look, some of my rats still dont have names! my girl is called milly and the boy im getting 1st july is called gizmo :lol2:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I have had no end of problems with the jill jab and reading on other forums people seem to have terrible problems with it.
Ferrets getting phantoms that last months and months
Ferrets turning very agressive due to hormones
Ferrets fighting with cage mates due to the hormones
Think those are the main problems with the jill jab used now.

There is a new implant out ( deslorelin ) its inserted kind of like a microchip and it work as birth control and leave the ferret infertile for 18ish months ( work of hobs as well and remove the smell/agression ect from them for 18 months ) 
It also work against Adrenal cancer as it control the hormones the Adrenal gland produces.
I have found it pretty good ( but im only using it so far for adrenal and ferrets who for one reason or other cant be neutered ) 
Well worth looking into


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> I have had no end of problems with the jill jab and reading on other forums people seem to have terrible problems with it.
> Ferrets getting phantoms that last months and months
> Ferrets turning very agressive due to hormones
> Ferrets fighting with cage mates due to the hormones
> ...


The implant sounds a good idea if it works.
It would work for me as I really haven't decided who I would like to breed and who I would like to 'permanently' prevent having kitts yet so it would give me that little extra time to make my decision.
A couple of questions though if you can answer them that would be great.

1. At what age would you give a Jill her first implant if you weren't wanting to breed her on her first season?
2. If a Jill had a litter on her first season then was given the implant would it be ok to breed her again if it took 18 months to wear off?
3. If a Jill had not had a litter and was given the implant would it be ok to breed her after it wore off considering she would be in almost her third cycle? 
4. If given to a hob I presume he therefore would not have the initiative to mate an in season Jill?
5. Are there any ill effects from using the implant.
6. Maybe a big issue.....generally how much would an implant cost? 
7. Is it available from many vets?


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

We're back from picking up our boys


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

it looks like ill be joinin you lot soon my friend owns 5 ferrets i was playing with them and they working soo friendly and he sed ill see if i can get you some soo i sed okay and i got 2 male hobs waitin for me 2 weeks time i cant wait soo im going to start getting things together


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww 

My boys are filling their litter tray up so fast, I can barely keep on top of it! When it's got a good few... "messy bits" in, does your ferret tend to not use it? It's been a while since I've kept ferrets so I'm not sure if it's normal! I need to keep a better eye on it!


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

What are ferrets like indoors? I have an enclosure built that was originally gonna be a viv but I could modify it easily. It's 7x3x3. I've experience with ferrets before and they don't really smell once spayed, but that was outdoors.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

my 'big baby' ferrets will be going in a couple of weeks.. they are 8 weeks today!! ahh my babies  

well it depends if my parents dont get too attached and we keep them haa.. 

theres a couple in the litter i would like to keep.. and in the 2nd litter (diff mum) there is a male which is identical to the female in the first litter!! i was amazed when i saw it.. its crazy. they are both unusual, polecat colours, with a cream bib, feet and white dots on their stomach and on the back of their head. almost kind of silver mitt but with extra bits.. real gorgeous ferrets..


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

looks like i got to walk another 2 weeks my mate is gone away lol  but it will be worth it.
any pictures of kits post i wanna see.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i just got my kits on sunday just gone, best thing i ever did:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/543979-ferret-kits.html


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

benjo said:


> i just got my kits on sunday just gone, best thing i ever did:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/543979-ferret-kits.html


omg how sweet are they


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks, they live in my garage with my old lone rat. i kitted out my garage with heating and a sunroof, my rat needs a new friend 'cus her sister ****** died the other day. since there only small they live in a jenny cage (i think) with 2 feeding bowls a big water bottle and a big cardboard boxed stuffed with shredded paper and some old rag's in another corner.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

benjo said:


> thanks, they live in my garage with my old lone rat. i kitted out my garage with heating and a sunroof, my rat needs a new friend 'cus her sister ****** died the other day. since there only small they live in a jenny cage (i think) with 2 feeding bowls a big water bottle and a big cardboard boxed stuffed with shredded paper and some old rag's in another corner.


thats nice i wish i had a garage for my pets lol


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

haha it needed a very good clean first, weedkiller or something white and powdery on the floor had to wash it several times before i was happy, the sunroof is covered up at the moment and using a bulb at the moment and DID put them outside until this wind started kicking up and then the rain. the thing i need to do now, is re-fix the wind protecter at the bottom of the garage.. i dont know how but its been pulled right off


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

benjo said:


> thanks, they live in my garage with my old lone rat. i kitted out my garage with heating and a sunroof, my rat needs a new friend 'cus her sister ****** died the other day. since there only small they live in a jenny cage (i think) with 2 feeding bowls a big water bottle and a big cardboard boxed stuffed with shredded paper and some old rag's in another corner.


I take it the ferrets live in a different cage to the rat?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

haha. yeah sorry they live opposite sides of the garage, the rats getting really old now but shes wondered whos moved in with her, i mean its not like she cant smell them 


p.s: can someone who has 5+ years of experience with kits message me?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry for double post but cant edit the one above:











p.s : yes they did steal my adidas tracky bottoms, like bugger i was getting them back.. its ok they only cost me £40 :lol:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

We have pretty much a whole litter and mum handed in. 
So sad.

Benjo feel free to PM me for advice. 

Jenny rat cage wont do for long thou - to small for ferrets when they grow up.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Just watch they dont get thier claws caught in the holes in them trackies


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

ah yeah i think ill remove it tomorow there asleep now. thanks for the offer shadow but helen has helped me 

the jenny cage is the indoor cage. getting a 4 storey outside hutch built for summer and nice weather. i wanted to give them the spare room, but forgot thats for my young 'un so cant have it smelling.


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

This is my monster










Got her from a rescue centre, she's on her own and doesn't seem to like other ferrets. Which is a shame, ferret maths has got me and I'd love another!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Brilliant - Helen is fab with ferrets :2thumb:

They are all gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

danabanana said:


> This is my monster
> 
> image
> 
> Got her from a rescue centre, she's on her own and doesn't seem to like other ferrets. Which is a shame, ferret maths has got me and I'd love another!


She is pretty.
Some ferrets are just set in their own ways.

If you have the space, money and time you could always have 2 groups and then maybe try her slowly with the others?
Just remember she may never like others


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

My friend ryan came over today and brough the hutch with him that he was nice to give me he sed he had a suprise but i wasnt sure i didnt thinik much of it untill he pop back out and walked in with two little albino males they soo cute i will get pictures omg i cant belive it all this time


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

littlehelen said:


> She is pretty.
> Some ferrets are just set in their own ways.
> 
> If you have the space, money and time you could always have 2 groups and then maybe try her slowly with the others?
> Just remember she may never like others


Not an option at the moment but I think I could live with her on her own then another group too!


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

How long did it take you all to nip train your ferrets? It's been such a long time since I've had them, I don't remember! Also, how do you do it? 

If our boys bite, we scuff them, say a firm NO! and push them away from us but they seem to think it's a game, running back for more.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

she is: said:


> How long did it take you all to nip train your ferrets? It's been such a long time since I've had them, I don't remember! Also, how do you do it?
> 
> If our boys bite, we scuff them, say a firm NO! and push them away from us but they seem to think it's a game, running back for more.


 i wouldnt say push them away i never had ferrets but if u scuff say no and place them back down if they do it keep doig this they will soon get fed up with it or they will not see the funny side. my boys havnt niped yet 
but i would wait for someone with experince to come,


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Just found this and as I am thinking about getting some of thesde dudes, I thought I would ask a few questions as I have found most of the other info I wanted: victory:

1)what age can girls be neutered?
2) roughly how much does it cost for neutering?
3) I have large dogs, how many of you guys have dogs and they get on ok (of course I know that they cant be left unattended :bash:
4) my house is fairly small. Exactly how bad wil the smell problem be once they are neutered? Is it just like having rats?

Cheers m'dears! : victory:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

oh my post got deleted? strange....


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Ratface said:


> Just found this and as I am thinking about getting some of thesde dudes, I thought I would ask a few questions as I have found most of the other info I wanted: victory:
> 
> 1)what age can girls be neutered?
> 2) roughly how much does it cost for neutering?
> ...


i dont know much info coz im new to ferrets but i got two babie boys in the hutch indoor and they smell a bit but i like the smell soo its okay but i find my sister rats smelling the house out atm not the ferrets lol
just open your windows for it to blow out lol.
i dont turst any of the dogs atm but i only trust my mam oldest she is a mother to all rodents lol she licks them like babies but i alway watch.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

im new my self but my dad's kept them for years. i keep mine inside the garage (because its heated and has light. plus door opens at 7am) when you open the door theres a definat smell from the ferrets they poo like dogs and it stinks provided you clean the corner they always use as a toilet you'll be fine but i wouldnt keep them inside. they poo/wee about every 2-4 hours thats alot a day and the more you have the more smell/mess there is. WELL worth it though one of the best and most fun pet i have ever kept


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmmm well I have a shed in my back yard but I am not sure how they would be in winter plus would you just open the shed door every morning and then close it on a night? 

I dont know that I would want them out of the house so I think I need to visit a small house with ferrets in to see how they have things and what the smell situation is!
:2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

she is: said:


> How long did it take you all to nip train your ferrets? It's been such a long time since I've had them, I don't remember! Also, how do you do it?
> 
> If our boys bite, we scuff them, say a firm NO! and push them away from us but they seem to think it's a game, running back for more.


keep saying no, dont push them away, as yes then its a game. they soon work out that if they bite you theres a really horrible loud noise lol and if its so bad put them back in the cage, no play is worse than being shouted at!

Also kits need to be fed meat, so a full belly results in less nipping! :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

My new boys! I was ment to only be picking the one up which was bear the sandy mitt. But i fell in love with dante the albino! hes gorgeous! so happy with the three i have! literally have the perfect mix! and milly loves her new boyfriends!:2thumb:


Bear being all proud lol!








bear all zonked out after a long hard play time









dante on the right with a cuddle of bear lol









and milly moo (much bigger now!)


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

We've got a shed which I'd guess is about 8x6x4. If I was to keep a couple ferrets in here how much room outside would they need? I would be looking to build an addon of mesh.

Cheers


----------



## mickw (Jul 9, 2010)

hi got got 4 jills and 2 hobs and 3 of these little darlings are this years kits one was bought by the wife because he was in a pet shop all alone and the 2 jills were taken in as someone who breeds them doesn't want jills so i was told so the 6week olds are residing in a cage in the warmth of the house


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was given to baby hobs but i just went out and got 2 jills lol i cant stop but im done for now they soo cute trying to nip us in playing lol


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

I am just looking into it all at the moment!

I darent go see any as I know my heart will rule my head before I have had chance to get everything in place lol!


----------



## mickw (Jul 9, 2010)

two of mine were resues from the rspca chipped and done i only went to look aswell


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ratface said:


> I am just looking into it all at the moment!
> 
> I darent go see any as I know my heart will rule my head before I have had chance to get everything in place lol!


 
me and my boyfriend are but im just thinking about the smell ...dog smell when it isnt bad doesnt bother me... mice smell and rabbit smell i dont like i had bunnies in my room two bunnies and i had to clean them every day so i couldnt smell it.

ive wanted ferrets for years though


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

really taken with ferrets and would love to get some i have rang round the vets to get prices on spaying and neatureing and am now looking at houseing what do you all use i would be keeping them outside can't use the shed as this is in full sun allday.and when their young do they have to be kept inside and how long before they can go outside.would a male and female if both done live happily together foreveror is it best to have two the same sex.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

2 females or more, not sure on males but when they come into season they would need to be seperated.

a male and female pair could not live together as far as i know


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont mind i like the smell of ferrets soo im okay lol


----------



## mickw (Jul 9, 2010)

shelby said:


> really taken with ferrets and would love to get some i have rang round the vets to get prices on spaying and neatureing and am now looking at houseing what do you all use i would be keeping them outside can't use the shed as this is in full sun allday.and when their young do they have to be kept inside and how long before they can go outside.would a male and female if both done live happily together foreveror is it best to have two the same sex.


 my hob and jill came from the rspca as a pair but they have been done so hob doesn't seem to be dominant. infact the hob seems to be showing the hob kit the ropes, but he'll be getting done when old enough


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

My daughter has 2 ferrets a Hob and a Jill (both neutered). Perkin the boy is as easy to handle as you please, and my daughter can get Lambert the Jill out with no problems and no nipping at all.

I have only to go near the cage and I risk Lambert taking a bite from me. For some reason she simply doesn't like me. Perkin I can handle at will, but not her. Not sure why as we handled both of them from youngsters with no problems.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

benjo said:


> 2 females or more, not sure on males but when they come into season they would need to be seperated.
> 
> a male and female pair could not live together as far as i know


they can provided you have them spayed/nurtured they live together just fine:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i have 2 boys together they are brothers tho.x


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

dont matter that they are brothers,when they get to a certain age they will fight and i promise you there will be blood,get em both castrated


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm not normally found lurking in this section, but it's to help a friend out. Does anyone know of a vet that knows ferrets near Southampton?


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Just saw this thread and thought i'd have a nose as im a relatively new ferret owner!

My ferret is called Ferris and hes an amazing little munchkin!

Hes a little tiddler and tiny compared to his brothers and the others of his age he was being housed with but is coming along lovely 

Having absolutely no issues with him what so ever 

I dunno what i'd do without his cheekyness


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Missy our female kit - she's such a pain lol

The OH with Mir the boy kit:










Mir had a nasty fall and fractured his hip/leg socket and was taken in for surgery but the vet then decided he didn't need it as he seemed to be on the mend. He is now home and having lots of rest and painkillers and hopefully he will get better on his own. If not he will need the surgery and there is a high chance he won't make it


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

just bringing this thread back to life :blush:

Has anyone got any new ferrets or any new kits they would like to share. 

I havent got any ferrets but im working as a volunteer at my local ferret rescue :flrt:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i did get a ferret after all bambo is 8 months old now maybe older but i had him from 6weeks old i know its young he is soo friendly he is on his own but he gets fuss from all my family and he is like a dog, he will come running in for his food and he will climb up my leg when he wants it and when i take it to his hutch he will run around nuts for it lol









not the best pictures but i got ones where he playing.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Arwww, it would be nice to see some of him playing.

When im going tomorrow for the first time im helping out playing with all the rescues, first time going to hold a ferret !! i cant wait :mf_dribble: ill take some pictures wilst im there !! :flrt:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I have something I would like to share. 
I will call it the curse of being a ferret. 

This is sprout the little christmas miracle. 
Sprout came here to us just before christmas.
Sprout have been living "wild" with several people seeing him for 6 whole weeks - none of them fed him or tried to catch him until he was at collapsing point. 
Several neighbours in the area had been seeing him for 6 plus weeks but none of them wanted to pick up or touch one of those horrid creatures. 

This is sprout when he arrived - nothing but skin and bones and unable to eat and unable to walk anymore.



















He had vet care within minutes of arriving but the next day he was even worse and I made the decision that maybe he was to far gone but we decided to spend another £100 and throw everything we could at him vet wise ( fluids , antibiotics , B12 injections etc etc ) 
Thankfully after 36hrs he was slightly more aware which meant we could start the long process of syringe feeding him.









We are now 3 weeks down the line and we have the most delightful little ferret still here with us ( ready to look for a home soon - hint hint LOL ) 
He is so so friendly and what started out looking like a little old man has actually turned out to be a young kit




































I will never understand how people could watch him almost starve to death for 6 weeks thru the worst snow and ice seen in the UK in many many years without interfearing or at least calling someone to come get him. 
People can be so cruel.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Well done!! and thats a terrible story,, He looks happy now tho well done again people are soo cruel these days!!! :devil:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks and have fun tomorrow - say Hello to Chrissy from me


----------

